# How can I throw an instrument back in the mix? and How do you put all your instruments from differen



## Frankly-h (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,
How can I throw an instrument back in the mix?
Let's say I want my harp a little further back in the mix, or my sample modeling brass?
What is your method?
My second question is that How do you put all your instruments from different sample libraries in one room when you are done arranging or composing?
I know there might be many ways, please tell me what method you are using.
Thanks,
Frank

Here is an example, I want my woodwinds and harp a little further back in the mix.

P.S. Please answer all my questions. I'm desperate!
http://www.4shared.com/music/2YSnhopQ/Sketch_No4.html


----------



## klawire (Jul 16, 2013)

I use a suitable convolution reverb to throw instruments back. You only need early reflections to do that, but I usually don't cut the tail. VSS does that quite well, as does QL Spaces.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 16, 2013)

These are tools for what you want:

Proximity / TDR Labs (free):
http://www.tokyodawn.net/proximity/

Virtual Sound Stage / parallax audio (USD 99):
http://www.parallax-audio.com/

SPAT / IRCAM (USD 1379 but there are sales sometimes):
http://www.fluxhome.com/products/plug_ins/ircam_spat


----------



## Frankly-h (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks. Anymore advice?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 17, 2013)

A comvo reverb with an early reflection impulse.


----------



## Frankly-h (Jul 17, 2013)

Hannes I'm demoing Parallax's Sound Stage and it working wonders. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> These are tools for what you want:
> 
> Proximity / TDR Labs (free):
> http://www.tokyodawn.net/proximity/
> ...



I really like Virtual Sound Stage. Really nice price, easy to use and you also have a lot of presets for sample libraries like Lass, Berlin Woodwinds, etc...


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi
Here is another brandnew Convolution Reverb. Shifting the orange X will give very nice depths. Try the demo.
http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/hofa-iq-reverb_en.php



> My second question is that How do you put all your instruments from different sample libraries in one room when you are done arranging or composing?
> I know there might be many ways, please tell me what method you are using.



I only use samples from one company... 8) 

Best
Beat[/color]


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 17, 2013)

Simple solution for me is..

Slap QL Spaces on the instrument and drag the dry signal back. Put it in some nice sounding room or hall like Hamburg hall. Done.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 17, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Simple solution for me is..
> 
> Slap QL Spaces on the instrument and drag the dry signal back. Put it in some nice sounding room or hall like Hamburg hall. Done.



Does Spaces have ER convos? I thought it was only tails?


----------



## Dietz (Jul 17, 2013)

Frankly-h @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Thanks. Anymore advice?



Just for the sake of completeness: 

www.viennamirpro.com


----------



## Resoded (Jul 17, 2013)

It's also possible to roll off some highs with an eq to achieve depth.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 17, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Wed Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Simple solution for me is..
> ...



No ER

But to me ER or not, if I put the dry back, it sounds like it is going into the back of the hall.

You could also put a room sound on the sound first, then put it in a hall afterwards. Just using ears in this case. It's quite convincing.


----------



## sinkd (Jul 17, 2013)

Vienna Suite and FORTI/SERTI impulse responses. They are separated into early reflections and tails, as well as other filter IRs that are very useful.


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, one of the first things to try is reduce the pan width... The narrower the stereo field, the farther the instrument goes...


----------



## Nuno (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi to all!

Is Virtual Sound Stage taxing on the CPU if you use several instances as insert?


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Quite light on cpu usage here. I put it as an insert for each instrument (Viol 1, Viol 2, Flute 1, Flute 2 etc).


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure if anyone mentioned short delays, but they can do wonders. Also cutting some of the mid end as well as the highs. Pay attention to the sonic space as a whole. Things will tend to sound much further back if there is something very close and in your face to contrast. It's all an illusion, like a painting


----------



## Nuno (Jul 18, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> Quite light on cpu usage here. I put it as an insert for each instrument (Viol 1, Viol 2, Flute 1, Flute 2 etc).



Great, thanks! I think I need this utility...


----------



## Lenny13 (Jul 18, 2013)

You can download the demo on their website


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Jul 18, 2013)

Oliver_Codd @ Wed Jul 17 said:


> It's all an illusion, like a painting



+1. Just figured this out recently, and it makes a big difference!


----------



## emid (Jul 18, 2013)

There is a free spat reverb I recently found. I don't know it credibility but may be pros here would like to shed some light. Its SpatVerb 5.5. 

Here is the site http://acousmodules.free.fr/acousmodules_s_en.htm# . May be its useful for placements :roll:


----------

